# Conte è a Roma. Selfie con un tifoso.



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Il sogno Antonio Conte per la Roma sembra avvicinarsi ogni giorno di più. Il tecnico, come testimoniato da un selfie pubblicato da un tifoso giallorosso, nella giornata di ieri era a Fiumicino. Per incontrare la società giallorossa?

*TMW: lunedì incontro Roma - Conte. Le possibilità che il tecnico approdi sulla panchina giallorossa sono in rialzo, dal 30 al 50%, considerato che le big non si muovono. Conte chiede uno stipendio da 10 mln a stagione, ma potrebbe essere coperto in parte da uno sponsor o leggermente abbassato. Conte vuole tornare ad allenare.*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco, incredibile, umiliante.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il sogno Antonio Conte per la Roma sembra avvicinarsi ogni giorno di più. Il tecnico, come testimoniato da un selfie pubblicato da un tifoso giallorosso, nella giornata di ieri era a Fiumicino. Per incontrare la società giallorossa?



l'altra volta fu avvistato sotto la sede dell'inter, semplicemente sta facendo il giro delle chiese per vedere cosa passa il convento


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Aprile 2019)

vabbè dai, se anche la Roma prende Conte significa che vogliono fare un progetto importante. Se non entriamo in CL quest'anno siamo l'unica squadra sotto FFP e senza introiti Champions e con Juve, Inter, Roma e Napoli davanti a noi come progetto anche il prossimo anno.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il sogno Antonio Conte per la Roma sembra avvicinarsi ogni giorno di più. Il tecnico, come testimoniato da un selfie pubblicato da un tifoso giallorosso, nella giornata di ieri era a Fiumicino. Per incontrare la società giallorossa?



Buon colpo per la Roma.

Ad ogni modo, a memoria, non ricordo un allenatore arrivato per spaccare tutto, vincere poi qualcosa.

In Italia e all' estero.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'altra volta fu avvistato sotto la sede dell'inter, semplicemente sta facendo il giro delle chiese per vedere cosa passa il convento



Conte è senza dubbio bravo, perchè da tutto per la professione, non per altro.

Ma, è un po' troppo irruento e frenetico per essere perfetto come allenatore.

Di certo, non mi straccerei le vesti: prendiamo allenatore e giocatori all' altezza, che di Conte alla Roma non me ne preoccupo minimamente.


----------



## kipstar (28 Aprile 2019)

credo e spero che a quest'ora sia già decisa la guida tecnica per la prossima stagione....e l'atteggiamento di Rino negli ultimi mesi sia una segnale di questo.....poi chi sarà non lo so.....spero solo che sia uno che ha già vinto e che sappia dare equilibrio e gioco alla squadra....


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> l'altra volta fu avvistato sotto la sede dell'inter, semplicemente sta facendo il giro delle chiese per vedere cosa passa il convento



L’Inter l’ha cercato veramente, ma c’è piu stabilità e organizzazione alla Roma (Marotta si dice che potrebbe già andarsene), inoltre Morat...ehm Suning preferirebbe rivedere Mourinho in nerazzurro se proprio si volesse fare una follia.

La Roma quasi certamente spenderà tanto, quello che invece trapela poco è se ci sia di mezzo il Qatar o se Pallotta abbia deciso di spendere.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il sogno Antonio Conte per la Roma sembra avvicinarsi ogni giorno di più. Il tecnico, come testimoniato da un selfie pubblicato da un tifoso giallorosso, nella giornata di ieri era a Fiumicino. Per incontrare la società giallorossa?



Che smacco. 
Dedicato a tutti i commercialisti del "eeeh ma Conte prende millemila milioni all'anno!! 1!1!!!1!!"


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Praticamente se non andiamo in CL dall'anno prossimo sarà tutto sempre più difficile. Continueremo in un loop di umiliazione e sconfitta senza fine. 

La Juventus e il Napoli sono anni luce avanti. L'Inter si rafforza sempre più, ha preso un grande dirigente come Marotta, e ha gli introiti della CL per il secondo anno di fila. La Roma avrà il miglior allenatore in Italia e gli introiti Champions. Arrivare tra le prime 4 sarà un bagno di sangue per noi. Questo è un treno che non passerà più per un bel po' di tempo.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> L’Inter l’ha cercato veramente, ma c’è piu stabilità e organizzazione alla Roma (Marotta si dice che potrebbe già andarsene), inoltre Morat...ehm Suning preferirebbe rivedere Mourinho in nerazzurro se proprio si volesse fare una follia.
> 
> La Roma quasi certamente spenderà tanto, quello che invece trapela poco è se ci sia di mezzo il Qatar o se Pallotta abbia deciso di spendere.



Si sì certo 
La Roma quest’anno si vende anche la mamma 
Manolas e Pellegrini salutali


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Aprile 2019)

Con Sarri e una rosa sensibilmente migliorata ce la giocheremmo in ogni caso.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Aprile 2019)

Lo dico?
Lo dico.
Magari venisse conte da noi, ma tra conte e sarri preferisco sarri, per il semplice motivo che ti lascia qualcosa nel modo di giocare e pensare. Guardate come gioca il Napoli, senza alcun innesto vero nei titolari, nonostante un allenatore che ormai il meglio di sé l ha dato già


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> L’Inter l’ha cercato veramente, ma c’è piu stabilità e organizzazione alla Roma (Marotta si dice che potrebbe già andarsene), inoltre Morat...ehm Suning preferirebbe rivedere Mourinho in nerazzurro se proprio si volesse fare una follia.
> 
> La Roma quasi certamente spenderà tanto, quello che invece trapela poco è se ci sia di mezzo il Qatar o se Pallotta abbia deciso di spendere.



se la roma spenderà tanto come pronosticavi per il napoli di ancellotti allora possiamo stare tranquilli


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che smacco.
> Dedicato a tutti i commercialisti del "eeeh ma Conte prende millemila milioni all'anno!! 1!1!!!1!!"



Considerare che magari il Milan non ha Conte come priorità? non c'è nemmeno da considerarlo??

O che magari Conte non voglia lavorare con Leonardo e Maldini neppure?


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Considerare che magari il Milan non ha Conte come priorità? non c'è nemmeno da considerarlo??
> 
> O che magari Conte non voglia lavorare con Leonardo e Maldini neppure?



La seconda potrebbe essere, anche se mi sembrerebbe strano.
La prima no, non c'è nemmeno da considerarla, è l'allenatore più adatto in questo preciso periodo storico.
Se arrivasse Sarri ci sarebbe da ridere, a vederlo insegnare calcio champagne a Kessie, Ritardo Rodriguez, la Turca ecc...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2019)

La Roma per puntare Conte vuol dire che è già sicura del posto Champions. Per noi è tardi. Dovevamo a tutti i costi stare davanti all'Inter per avere speranze.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se la roma spenderà tanto come pronosticavi per il napoli di ancellotti allora possiamo stare tranquilli



Ahahahahaha vero


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La seconda potrebbe essere, anche se mi sembrerebbe strano.
> La prima no, non c'è nemmeno da considerarla, è l'allenatore più adatto in questo preciso periodo storico.
> Se arrivasse Sarri ci sarebbe da ridere, a vederlo insegnare calcio champagne a Kessie, Ritardo Rodriguez, la Turca ecc...



Totalmente di parere opposto.
Conte sarebbe quasi il peggio.
A noi serve uno che dia un Gioco alla squadra non uno che ci farebbe comprare Pellé, Eder, Giaccherini e altri scarpari per fare un gioco dove si segna ogni morte di papa e con l’uscita al primo turno di coppa compresa nel contratto.


----------



## gabbon17 (28 Aprile 2019)

Conte = catenacio 
No grazie!!!!!


----------



## Giangy (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il sogno Antonio Conte per la Roma sembra avvicinarsi ogni giorno di più. Il tecnico, come testimoniato da un selfie pubblicato da un tifoso giallorosso, nella giornata di ieri era a Fiumicino. Per incontrare la società giallorossa?



Pazzesco! Non so perché la Roma attiri molto di più... spero tanto, che la società Roma, se prende Conte, la prossima stagione, non sia venduta in seguito allo sceicco del PSG. Sarebbe un altra batosta.


----------



## gabbon17 (28 Aprile 2019)

Vuoi vedere calcio giocato, sarii mille volte


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il sogno Antonio Conte per la Roma sembra avvicinarsi ogni giorno di più. Il tecnico, come testimoniato da un selfie pubblicato da un tifoso giallorosso, nella giornata di ieri era a Fiumicino. Per incontrare la società giallorossa?



Conte a Roma è destinato a fare fiasco, secondo me. Ambiente caldissimo, basso potere d'acquisto e squadra senza più ossatura, ormai. 
Il mafioso ha vinto tre scudetti con l'incipit del furto più madornale nella storia del calcio italiano e oggi vive di rendita godendo di una stima incomprensibile fra tanti tifosi di tutta Italia. Che abbia sempre fallito in Europa, che sprema i giocatori come limoni, che bisticci persino con sé stesso e che senza l'influenza di Agnelli su arbitraggi e media il suo carattere bizzoso possa divenire più un handicap che altro, nessuno lo prende in considerazione. Bah.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Totalmente di parere opposto.
> Conte sarebbe quasi il peggio.
> A noi serve uno che dia un Gioco alla squadra non uno che ci farebbe comprare Pellé, Eder, Giaccherini e altri scarpari per fare un gioco dove si segna ogni morte di papa e con l’uscita al primo turno di coppa compresa nel contratto.



Post del tutto fazioso. 
Quelli di cui stai parlando sono giocatori che Conte si è ritrovato in Nazionale, in sede di mercato dubito che farebbe mai richieste del genere. 
Non a caso se ne è andato dalla juve, che già era la più forte d'Italia, perché non gli prendevano dei top.


----------



## varvez (28 Aprile 2019)

Quindi la Roma finirà in 8 tutte le partite come pronosticato da qualcuno qui dentro alla voce di Conte al Milan?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Buon colpo per la Roma.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, a memoria, non ricordo un allenatore arrivato per spaccare tutto, vincere poi qualcosa.
> 
> In Italia e all' estero.



capello a roma, mou all'inter


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Aprile 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Conte a Roma è destinato a fare fiasco, secondo me. Ambiente caldissimo, basso potere d'acquisto e squadra senza più ossatura, ormai.
> Il mafioso ha vinto tre scudetti con l'incipit del furto più madornale nella storia del calcio italiano e oggi vive di rendita godendo di una stima incomprensibile fra tanti tifosi di tutta Italia. Che abbia sempre fallito in Europa, che sprema i giocatori come limoni, che bisticci persino con sé stesso e che senza l'influenza di Agnelli su arbitraggi e media il suo carattere bizzoso possa divenire più un handicap che altro, nessuno lo prende in considerazione. Bah.



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Post del tutto fazioso.
> Quelli di cui stai parlando sono giocatori che Conte si è ritrovato in Nazionale, in sede di mercato dubito che farebbe mai richieste del genere.
> Non a caso se ne è andato dalla juve, che già era la più forte d'Italia, perché non gli prendevano dei top.



Padoin, peluso,lo stesso giaccherini, estigarribia e pepe alla Juve li ho voluti io. 

Zappacosta e Drinkwater al Chelsea idem, per non parlare di quel bidone di Moses che dopo una vita passata in prestito si è fatto mezza stagione da titolare al Chelsea grazie al santone di Lecce.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> capello a roma, mou all'inter



Scudettino, e CL vulcaniana al terzo tentativo giocando peggio del Milan di Gattuso ora con Eto'o che faceva il terzino (una delle cose per cui si sbeffeggia l' attuale allenatore) ?? 

ah...ok 

Grandissimo Mourinho!

Cmq Capello disse che l' allenatore conta un modestissimo 17%, non appoggiarlo troppo che ti smonta la tesi


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Padoin, peluso,lo stesso giaccherini, estigarribia e pepe alla Juve li ho voluti io.
> 
> Zappacosta e Drinkwater al Chelsea idem, per non parlare di quel bidone di Moses che dopo una vita passata in prestito si è fatto mezza stagione da titolare al Chelsea grazie al santone di Lecce.



Gente che era tutto fuorché titolari inamovibili, quello che ha avuto più spazio dovrebbe essere Pepe, vado a memoria.
Queste sono poco più che comparse, e comunque Conte ci ha vinto 3 scudetti con questi brocchi.
Ne possiamo dedurre che:
1) è parecchio bravo, a prescindere dai presunti orrori di mercato che gli attribuite
2) non penso che se Leonardo gli portasse un top, lui ci sputerebbe sopra e preferirebbe un medioman da Sassuolo, tutto dipende dal mercato che una squadra può fare


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il sogno Antonio Conte per la Roma sembra avvicinarsi ogni giorno di più. Il tecnico, come testimoniato da un selfie pubblicato da un tifoso giallorosso, nella giornata di ieri era a Fiumicino. Per incontrare la società giallorossa?



Dai, a noi ci tocca Donadoni, sono praticamente certo.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

*TMW: lunedì incontro Roma - Conte. Le possibilità che il tecnico approdi sulla panchina giallorossa sono in rialzo, dal 30 al 50%, considerato che le big non si muovono. Conte chiede uno stipendio da 10 mln a stagione, ma potrebbe essere coperto in parte da uno sponsor o leggermente abbassato. Conte vuole tornare ad allenare.*


----------

